# Ford Making Ventilators from F-150 Parts



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

https://www.foxnews.com/auto/ford-f-150-respirators-coronavirus

How cool is this? It's time to show the world just what we as a nation can do. I hope that this country finally wakes up and brings our manufacturing (and pharmaceutical among others) jobs back home.

Sorry for the title, I meant respirators. Ventilators have been the topic of so many meetings here at the hosptial in the past few days, I have it on my brain lain:

Still, it's pretty darn cool!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

that is cool


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The hospitals need to get the extended warranty.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Ford.. making ventilators. 


Let the jokes begin...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Piratesailor said:


> Ford.. making ventilators.
> 
> Let the jokes begin...


OK



Denton said:


> The hospitals need to get the extended warranty.


I can hear the telemarketers now: "We're calling about your extended respirator warranty....."


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Folks On Road Dead.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Denton said:


> Folks On Road Dead.


I see you're not a Ford guy. We love them.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> I see you're not a Ford guy. We love them.


My best car was a 1999 Taurus. Great car. Worst car was a Chevy. Now, I have an Escape. Hatch actuator is unreliable. The backup camera is just as unreliable. I don't know if it is a computer or a speed sensor but speedometer, all indicators but RPM will go out and power steering becomes degraded. None of this acts up when I take it to the dealership.

No; I am not happy with Ford, at the moment.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Denton said:


> My best car was a 1999 Taurus. Great car. Worst car was a Chevy. Now, I have an Escape. Hatch actuator is unreliable. The backup camera is just as unreliable. I don't know if it is a computer or a speed sensor but speedometer, all indicators but RPM will go out and power steering becomes degraded. None of this acts up when I take it to the dealership.
> 
> No; I am not happy with Ford, at the moment.


What year is your Escape? I had one but Ford bought it back from me under the lemon law. I had to get a lawyer to make them do the right thing, though. They should have just bought it back when I asked nicely. I would have settled for a lot less than they ended up paying me (full purchase price) plus they had to cover the cost of the lawyer.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Denton said:


> My best car was a 1999 Taurus. Great car. Worst car was a Chevy. Now, I have an Escape. Hatch actuator is unreliable. The backup camera is just as unreliable. I don't know if it is a computer or a speed sensor but speedometer, all indicators but RPM will go out and power steering becomes degraded. None of this acts up when I take it to the dealership.
> 
> No; I am not happy with Ford, at the moment.


Now I have a Cmax hybrid and I LOVE that car. Same cabin design as my Escape, just a little less cargo room due to the battery pack. Still enough room for two large German Shepherds, though.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> What year is your Escape? I had one but Ford bought it back from me under the lemon law. I had to get a lawyer to make them do the right thing, though. They should have just bought it back when I asked nicely. I would have settled for a lot less than they ended up paying me (full purchase price) plus they had to cover the cost of the lawyer.


2016 with 35,000 miles. I'm most disgusted with FMC because it doesn't give a crap.

My first car was a Ford. Most of my cars have been Fords. The only two vehicles were bought during my first marriage and they were to appease her. I have a collection of Ford Racing caps.
It's not like it's a family bias, especially considering my family have always been Blue Oval people and not Blue Bow Tie.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

That’s amazing to think they can now ventilate people at Mach 2!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Denton said:


> 2016 with 35,000 miles. I'm most disgusted with FMC because it doesn't give a crap.
> 
> My first car was a Ford. Most of my cars have been Fords. The only two vehicles were bought during my first marriage and they were to appease her. I have a collection of Ford Racing caps.
> It's not like it's a family bias, especially considering my family have always been Blue Oval people and not Blue Bow Tie.


Mine was a 2014. My Cmax is a 2015 with ~20,000 miles.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Good. They are doing something to help.
GM is offering 84 months interest free loans!
Yeah, to folks without jobs--- nice!


----------



## TenMileHunter (May 20, 2017)

GM said if they had more bailout money, they too could make some masks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ford Motor Company Stock (F) NYSE $5.25/share. 3/26/2020

Current P/E 525.00 
Earnings Per Share .01
52 week high was $10.56
1998 it was selling for $32/share

Regardless of their Ventilator Production, I doubt this will help their bottom line much. I suspect Ford is doing this for the government good will in hopes of a bail out. 

Very sad.

PS my F150 is nearing 250k miles. It rides well on the highway and off road it is pretty good. I'd love to buy the new Bronco but Ford been teasing us for years.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Did you forget that Ford didn’t take a bailout when the other car companies did?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> Mine was a 2014. My Cmax is a 2015 with ~20,000 miles.


100,000 miles on our Cmax 1 issue fixed under warranty GPS would not work. They did a minor Emission recall on it a couple years ago. Still runs like new. We really like it. Did not buy iy because it was a Hybrid but because it fit the need.
My Ford Edge AWD is great it is more a spare to pull the motorcycle trailer when needed.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

KUSA said:


> Did you forget that Ford didn't take a bailout when the other car companies did?


One of the reasons that I bought my 2010 F150 was that Ford did not take the INITIAL bailout called TARP...or so I thought.

Ford Credit DID TAKE A BAILOUT...
A 6.0 BILLION DOLLAR PREFERENTIAL GOVERNMENT LOAN FROM THE ENERGY DEPARTMENT! The details did not come out until after I bought my F150, if I had known this I would have bought at Toyota.

Ford's response to taking this preferential loan was that they were afraid that they would be rendered non-competitive vs GM and Chrysler so they took the government crack cocaine.

The reason that I put up their stock info is that I think Ford is in trouble.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Details of Auto bailouts;

https://www.thebalance.com/auto-industry-bailout-gm-ford-chrysler-3305670


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Started with Chevy at 17 after the bail out I switched to Ford never looked back. Went over to Ford dealer bought 1 went back the same week purchased a second Ford.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Details of Auto bailouts;
> 
> https://www.thebalance.com/auto-industry-bailout-gm-ford-chrysler-3305670


There is a big difference in a GM bailout and the loan that Ford took. A loan is payed back.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

KUSA said:


> There is a big difference in a GM bailout and the loan that Ford took. A loan is payed back.


KUSA,

Sort of agree with you, but in reality, a loan like Ford Credit received would never be extended to the average Joe AKA We The People and never should. Thus making it a "preferential loan" from the Treasury. And as I mentioned, I believe Ford is positioning themselves to receive some sort of loan forgiveness (bailout) since they have not paid the loan back. (Due on 2022)

I just don't trust congress or big corporate not to exploit the over $5 Trillion in annual tax revenue that obviously are up for grabs in a feeding frenzy.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Smitty901 said:


> 100,000 miles on our Cmax 1 issue fixed under warranty GPS would not work. They did a minor Emission recall on it a couple years ago. Still runs like new. We really like it. Did not buy iy because it was a Hybrid but because it fit the need.
> My Ford Edge AWD is great it is more a spare to pull the motorcycle trailer when needed.


The only thing I don't love about my Cmax is that it's not AWD, although it handles pretty well in the snow. AWD would make it absolutely perfect.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> The only thing I don't love about my Cmax is that it's not AWD, although it handles pretty well in the snow. AWD would make it absolutely perfect.


I made it clear to the dealership . If they get a newer one low miles and deck out like the one we have call me we will deal.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Smitty901 said:


> I made it clear to the dealership . If they get a newer one low miles and deck out like the one we have call me we will deal.


I was pretty shocked that Ford stopped making them for the U.S. market. What year is yours?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> I was pretty shocked that Ford stopped making them for the U.S. market. What year is yours?


2013 I have 40,000 miles left on the 140,000 mile extended warranty. It is really my wife's car. It was easier for her to get Payton in and out of is the reason we purchased it. Ford only made it to get the mileage credits to off set others cars . They used that up. Every person we have ever met that has one loves it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Edge I really like gas mileage sucks but so what . Nothing else about it I don't like. Even in Wisconsin I ride one of my motorcycles most of the time so it sits a lot but when I need it it is there.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So if LE stops me for being out on the road long as I am driving my Ford I can claim I am ventilating .


----------



## esmok (Mar 20, 2020)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/auto/ford-f-150-respirators-coronavirus
> 
> How cool is this? It's time to show the world just what we as a nation can do.


From what I understand, Ford didn't decide to do this out of a sense of duty to their country or anything like that. The CEO of Ford was forced into being patriotic and decent via the Defense Protection Act.

And weren't they bailed-out not too long ago with taxpayer money? SMH


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I want to love Ford, I really do but ... the '18 F150 I bought in Jan, 2018 was nothing but a headache. That turbo-six w/10 speed tranny was a dream to drive but a nightmare to own. Five visits to the service center inside of 18 months and 14K miles. No thanks, done with Ford. Traded it in for a '19 4Runner last Summer and haven't had a single issue. Ford might be building ventilators but I guaran-effin-tee Toyota would build ones that operate correctly!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> So if LE stops me for being out on the road long as I am driving my Ford I can claim I am ventilating .


I'm practicing the ultimate in Social Distancing.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

esmok said:


> From what I understand, Ford didn't decide to do this out of a sense of duty to their country or anything like that. The CEO of Ford was forced into being patriotic and decent via the Defense Protection Act.
> 
> And weren't they bailed-out not too long ago with taxpayer money? SMH


You may correct me if I am wrong but I believe Ford did not take nor need a bailout, it was General Motors who was the one who received (and eventually paid back) a bailout. There were several memes calling them Government Motors.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> You may correct me if I am wrong but I believe Ford did not take nor need a bailout, it was General Motors who was the one who received (and eventually paid back) a bailout. There were several memes calling them Government Motors.


Correct. Ford did take loans , but loans get paid back. GM got free money lots of it and got breaks in laws that allowed them to stick everyday investors. No GM has not paid back . The free stuff was a gift.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

At $25,000 each that a lot more than they would make on cars and trucks


----------



## TenMileHunter (May 20, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> The Edge I really like gas mileage sucks but so what . Nothing else about it I don't like. Even in Wisconsin I ride one of my motorcycles most of the time so it sits a lot but when I need it it is there.












Hey Smitty,
In February 2017 four young men were returning from the gun range in Como, Ms when they flipped a 2013 Ford Edge. All wore seat belts and all four lived.
They flipped end over end 4 times. Ford makes a great product.
TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

TenMileHunter said:


> Hey Smitty,
> In February 2017 four young men were returning from the gun range in Como, Ms when they flipped a 2013 Ford Edge. All wore seat belts and all four lived.
> They flipped end over end 4 times. Ford makes a great product.
> TMH
> ...


 The Edge does rate high in safety


----------

